# Can I Re-Cook Jerky?



## adam d (Jan 3, 2015)

So last night I made a batch of jerky. Smoked for 6 hours. It was night when I pulled it and it looked done/dark outside. So I brought it in. I tasted a piece and it tasted real good actually. It did not break when I went it and seemed done at the same time.

Well today I realize I should have maybe cooked it for maybe another hour or so. It's DONE but it's still on the squishy side and I like my Jerky DONE, where theres a BIT of a crunch.

Is it okay for me to throw this in my oven for another hour or so, even though I finished the drying process yesterday?


----------



## boykjo (Jan 3, 2015)

Is this ground meat jerky or whole muscle jerky


----------



## adam d (Jan 3, 2015)

It was london broil that I cut into strips


----------



## boykjo (Jan 3, 2015)

If the jerky was refrigerated right after cooking I would reheat and dry. If its been sitting out at room temp.. I would throw it out.. I think the when in doubt throw it out rule applies here

My 2 cents

Joe


----------



## adam d (Jan 4, 2015)

It's not bad, it seems just fine. I just wanted it a bit more dryer is all... it seems like normal jerky when I take a bite i have to really rip a piece off with my teeth. It's a bit chewier then other jerky I've made, but that might also be because it's a big thick some of the pieces so they didn't  "burn" - and maybe im just used to burnt jerky... what do you think from the photos. It's tasty stuff. I did cook it around 140-160 for 6 hours.













10919061_10203658518398919_1983527338125608566_n.j



__ adam d
__ Jan 4, 2015


















10842045_10203658518438920_7461073150565802507_o.j



__ adam d
__ Jan 4, 2015


















10900196_10203658518478921_2148871492367338404_o.j



__ adam d
__ Jan 4, 2015


















10406621_10203658518358918_4887637931368743829_n.j



__ adam d
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## boykjo (Jan 4, 2015)

Bacteria need water to grow....... Cure/salts will stop the growth of bacteria cells.....  There is moisture in the meat....... There is salt in the meat.... Will you get sick.... *Probably not*.... From a food safety standpoint......... Is it safe.....*NO!  *Keep it refrigerated and out of the danger zone................


----------



## adam d (Jan 4, 2015)

I put it in the fridge yesterday.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 4, 2015)

If you used cure you can do anything you want with it. You can dry it a little more if you like. If you didn't use cure you need to keep it refrigerated and enjoy it the way it is and do it different next time.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## adam d (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I marinated it for 24 hours+ in a salt/onion powder/garlic powder/pepper/soy sauce/worchester sauce/jack daniels mixture...

I mean people eat raw meat in some dishes and this thing smoked/dryed for 6 hours at 140-160 so i'd like to think any bacteria were killed off


----------



## themule69 (Jan 4, 2015)

Adam D said:


> Well I marinated it for 24 hours+ in a salt/onion powder/garlic powder/pepper/soy sauce/worchester sauce/jack daniels mixture...
> 
> I mean people eat raw meat in some dishes and this thing smoked/dryed for 6 hours at 140-160 so i'd like to think any bacteria were killed off


It is your call then. You know what is in it and what you did. As long as you know about the danger zone of 40° - 140° 

Happy smoken.

david


----------



## timberjet (Jan 4, 2015)

I would eat it. Just know for next time a little cure in your brine and you have many more possibilities open up for you. I always cure my jerky these days, that way you can smoke at low low temps until the cows come home without getting sick from eating it.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 4, 2015)

The rule of thumb for any uncured meat is you want to get your meat cooked to over 140 degrees in 4 hours or less. Actually 40 to 140 in 4 hours or less. If that makes sense. So lets say it hung out in the danger zone for 5 or 6 hours? I would feed it to the dog. In a smoker you are cooking low heat, low oxygen, and high moisture. Perfect conditions for bacteria to grow. That is why we have this rule. People do eat raw meat but it was not kept in those conditions.


----------



## roller (Jan 4, 2015)

themule69 said:


> If you used cure you can do anything you want with it. You can dry it a little more if you like. If you didn't use cure you need to keep it refrigerated and enjoy it the way it is and do it different next time.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


He is right !


----------



## adam d (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm cooking at 150-160 usually for about 6 hours. Typically until I feel it's done. So far it seems good. As I said it's slightly chewier than my last batch but it's still tough to break apart and it's not that red inside, the thicker pieces have a bit more red then the others. Tasty stuff.

Next time I'll just go a tad bit longer.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's some good reading for ya Adam

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/wcm/co...13aad1e/Jerky_and_Food_Safety.pdf?MOD=AJPERES


----------



## adam d (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks. So basically the government wants us to cook our meet first and than we can dehydrate it.... will that ruin any of the flavor? And what would be the best process for us, who are smoking it. Should we smoke it at a high temp until it reaches/cooks to 160 and THAN drop the temperature to say 140 or so for a few hours to dehydrate it? Will that ruin the taste of our jerky or not at all? Or should I cook it in an oven first to 160 and than dehydrate it in the range of 140-160 smoker temp?


----------



## boykjo (Jan 4, 2015)

Many of us have been making jerky following traditional ways just using salts without cure and dehydrating and never gotten sick......I think your method is fine for home consumption as long as it is kept refrigerated. Even with the usda guidlines the jerky is still not shelf stable in an open environment. If left out it will grow bacteria unless all the moisture is completely gone but even then there is relative humidity the jerky will collect and grow bactiria. I mostly make ground meat jerky with cure and if left out for about 3 weeks it will get bacterial growth......Keep it simple and keep enjoying what you make

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/157302/making-jerky-with-a-jerky-cannon

Joe


----------



## adam d (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks. I never put it in the fridge, but i've only made jerky maybe 5 times in my life (twice recently with a smoker, other methods used an in-house dehydrator).

I'll put it in the fridge going forward, to be on the safe side and to extend the life of it.

I just realized there was a jerky forum so im reading some threads in there. My jerky only lasts about a week (not that it goes bad, i eat it up).


----------



## boykjo (Jan 4, 2015)

That's why jerky never goes bad.. It gets eaten up before it happens.....lol


----------



## themule69 (Jan 4, 2015)

I have never had a batch last long enough to go bad. I start with about 10 LBS of meat and can eat it all by myself and it still won't last long.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mx45 (Aug 18, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but I've got the same situation
  London broil soaked in a  brine for 3 days using cure #1 and smoked for 8 hours. Removed from smoker at midnight and forgot to put in fridge before going to bed so it sat on counter covered with foil
  Upon closer inspection this morning some pieces definitely needed more time as they are cooked but not jerky texture
 Since I used cure am I safe to reheat and eat or is it all waste


----------

